# Being a skier and corporate life



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

This had not been an issue in the past because I didn't ski all that much: more than 1 week a year, but not every weekend, nor disappearing out of sight the whole winter season. 

My preferred skiing has been out west. And the more I ski out west, the more I like skiing out west. So one week out west was never quite enough. I eek out 2 trips each year without impact on my work life (which I happen to enjoy quite a lot).

But the collision was just waiting to happen though. Although I have 4 weeks vacation, taking all of them in the winter means I'm not around the office a lot more frequent in the short 3-4 months period in the winter. That also happens to be the typical "busy" time, due to the stupid reason that majority of management takes their vacation in the summer!

The above may sound like a rant but it isn't really a rant. Reality being, my company's annual "performance evaluation" period is always near the end of year. This year, I have a new boss following a corporate-wide restructuring. I could start lining up my ski vacations now, at a time when the annual before Christmas layoff are being considered. Or I can sit tight till the crunch is over and spring my vacation plans on the boss. The latter not only makes planning harder, it's also like this every year! (I haven't had the same boss for more than 2 years, so the same scenario repeat itself practically every year)

So my question really is, if there's a better way to manage this in a corporate environment. Those who work for themselves or in smaller company and/or more stable work environments could probably work it out with the boss once trust is established. But in a larger corporation where management changes constantly, it's kind of tricky. 

I'm reaching the stage of my life that I can devote a lot more of my free time skiing. But working out the scheduling in a faceless corporation is causing heartache than I'd like.


----------



## shwilly (Nov 14, 2016)

A few thoughts: 

Skiing aside, your work environment sounds pretty dysfunctional. Most places don't reshuffle managers constantly and have annual winter layoffs. You might get everything you want by switching to a more stable environment where everyone recognizes your contributions and understands that you take vacations in the winter months. What you want is not particularly extravagant or unusual.

If western skiing is really your thing, you could move out there. There are plenty of corporate jobs in and around Denver, SLC, the Bay area, Seattle, etc. Not all of these are right by skiing, but it'd be a lot easier to make quick trips.

You could get more weekend or long weekend trips in the East without missing more than a day or two of work at a time.

Good luck making it all work for you.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2016)

While my company does have a lot of change going on, somehow I've managed to have the same manager for 12+ years. My manager has had at least 4 different managers in that same time-frame though...

I'm lucky with the flexibility my manager allows me. She knows I love to ski and has no problem with me taking days off during the winter with minimal advanced notice (to accommodate a sudden projected Friday snow storm for example). I'm also able to work from home on Fridays so I can get a head start on leaving earlier to get to the mountains for the weekend.

I could probably make more money if I left and found another job, but this flexibility for now I value more than money.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2016)

That sucks.  I managed it by moving out west while I could in my career.  It was a hard transition at first considering that my networking out here was hard and there was a cultural difference.  I was pretty damn scared moving out here without a job, but I got things on the right track and ended up in a lot better place than I would have been when I was in Vermont.  

I guess the only thing I can say is be direct and honest about your plans and needs.

And if you are in a place where you might be able to move, feel free to PM me and I can help you network.


----------



## Tin (Nov 14, 2016)

Life is too short to deal with shitty work environments and useless stress. Move and do what makes you happy. I'm sure everyone on this board at one point has hated what they thought was a needed job, eventually quit, and realized there is better out there.


Of course this is easier said than done (especially if family and partners are involved) but I'd rather make less money, piss some people off in the short term, and have more free time to do what I love than look back one day and have regrets. Moving just two hours from home and my career pursuits have definitely ostracized me from my family and I'm missing some things but my new home makes up for it ten fold.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 14, 2016)

Go for weekends in Utah.  Its costly.  But minimizes time missed at work.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

The tricky part is I actually like my work!

The conscious side of my brain tells me I should be able to find similarly interesting work elsewhere or at least in another industry or company. But past experience points to the opposite!

I've been in jobs where the boss was NOT accommodating. I've been in jobs where the work itself was shiity. The list goes on. 

My immediate boss is quite fair and accommodating. But he's got a new boss, who unfortunately sits NEXT TO MY CUBE. 

I know this situation is unusual. Still, the general theme has been that Jan-Jun is typically the busier part of the year where there're more projects starting and more deadlines occurring. As I said, I quite enjoy the work part of my job. But when I'm away too much, I also risk missing out on jumping onto some of the more fun projects and end up with crumb work.


----------



## benski (Nov 14, 2016)

I am still in college so I am more curious than informed but why not trade stepping up in summer when your coworkers are away for less work in the winter?


----------



## jimk (Nov 14, 2016)

Interesting topic.  Even now that I am semi-retired since Jan 2015 and working ~20 hrs per week I face this issue.  I am expected to report to work pretty much every other day.  It is hard to disappear for numerous weeks during a short winter period of only few months.  I took four weeks off last winter and hope to take four again this winter.  I will spread them out and take a week in each month of Jan, Feb, Mar and Apr.  I work with a good and friendly team that is willing to be flexible on this because they like the same consideration.  I have more responsibility this winter, so it remains to be seen if my absence will cause stronger repercussions.  Bottom line is you have to take care of the job for your family's security.  Skiing might have to be throttled back a bit, or maybe you get back into skiing more on weekends closer to home?  I'd keep playing the game you've been doing and wait for dust to settle before presenting your vacation plans.  As others have said, if it gets too ugly you might have to look for a new job.  How long until you retire


----------



## jimk (Nov 14, 2016)

PS:  In between my brief retirement and my unretirement I took a two month ski trip in 2015.  I'm really glad I did that as it could be a few years before I'm able to do it again.


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2016)

Worst comes to worst you can always just ski in south america during the summer!


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2016)

benski said:


> I am still in college so I am more curious than informed but why not trade stepping up in summer when your coworkers are away for less work in the winter?



Most likely that is not possible. Workloads are rarely consistent year round. When the bosses/heads take a vacation, the work will slow down and so there isn't exactly much slack you can pick up, the work just isn't there. For example, I don't know about ABC's work, but mine revolves around grant funding with specific deadlines. When the bosses decide to apply for a grant the workload then revolves around that date. There's no stepping up that can happen during the off months as there just isn't as much work. I'm lucky in that we typically have more work in the early summer rather than midwinter though.


----------



## da pimp (Nov 14, 2016)

Seems like most everyone I know wants the benefits of a secure, emotionally rewarding and financially rewarding career as well as the benefits of not having to actually put in the time that a career demands of you.  Since you (we) have picked snowsports as a point of focus in our life, there will always be the angst of wanting to ski just about whenever we want to, versus showing up at work just about all the time which is what our employers want.  

In order to find some type of balance between the work/ski thing, I have found it helpful to get the most out of each side of the coin.  The work thing is easy, most good paying jobs are mon-fri or require 5 days a week.  I recognize that, and have learned to get my ski fix by focusing on my weekend ski time in New England, specifically Vermont where I get lots of options.  Sure, I love getting out west or to Europe, but that takes bigger chunks of coin and time to make that happen.  If you make week long trips your primary focus, you also have to recognize that it does not work well with long term planning.  Your planning might be at odds with your employers planning.  Especially if your direct supervisor views you as a tool to get things done for him and nothing else.  After all, they are running a business first and foremost.  Then you are screwed.  Personally I would be freaking out if I had to sit around on X amount of weekends, waiting for my western trip to materialize.  I choose to ski every weekend, and go out west just once a winter.  I get in 60-70 days a season with 90% in Vermont across 6-7 months.  I work my m-f job and take off time for long weekends plus larger trips.  It is the balance that makes me happy enough.  If I could bear to take weekends off and skip skiing until I jump on a plane, then so be it.  It is not my boss or employer who is dictating my ski situation, it is myself.  We must all remember that being away from our jobs for one week at a time presents more issues to most employers versus taking off Fridays, Mondays, sick days, single vacation days.  I do not expect my employer to change their work schedules or job requirements because I want a number of weeks off at specific times of the year.  Actually, wherever I have worked it has always been appreciated that I am around just about all of the 6 month off season when staffing is stretched by many vacations, and take off my time (winter) when most of my fellow workers are in house.

If you are lucky enough to be starting out in a career path versus being stuck in one, try hospitals/health care.  Lots of opportunities for a varied schedule including working on a weekend in exchange for having midweek days off, but still you must be prepared to be there when expected or needed.

Or you can save your money, invest in a small business, and have the luxury of taking off time whenever you want to.  You may soon find out that you will be working far more hours than a traditional m-f job.  I know a lot of people who get such time off, but they have worked 20-30 years to get into that position in their life.  We all want to be in their shoes without paying their dues.  Just shut up and ski as often as you can any way you can.  We cannot change most of the world around us, only those things that we have control over.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2016)

Miserable and employed is better than Miserable and un employed in my book.  Others may not agree.  

If you have a steady income flow you can make it work. 

Think outside the box.

 Consider some 3 day weekend trips and Cherry Pick  some east weekends. 

 I take 4 weeks a year in the winter to ski, plus a the Holiday weekends.  I can't take more than a few days in the summer due to our business cycle, so it works for me.    I make it out every weekend. If you went more weekends locally you might get into it more.  I take a 3 day weekend ever weekend from Mid December to the end of March.  Every week is a vacation week.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

Jully said:


> Most likely that is not possible. Workloads are rarely consistent year round. When the bosses/heads take a vacation, the work will slow down and so there isn't exactly much slack you can pick up, the work just isn't there. For example, I don't know about ABC's work, but mine revolves around grant funding with specific deadlines. When the bosses decide to apply for a grant the workload then revolves around that date. There's no stepping up that can happen during the off months as there just isn't as much work. I'm lucky in that we typically have more work in the early summer rather than midwinter though.


Yep, I'm in one of those jobs that the work load isn't even. 

I was once in a job where the job was even year round. There, working more in the summer did earn me enough good will to take more time off in the winter

Unfortunately, that's not the case now.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2016)

Tin said:


> Life is too short to deal with shitty work environments and useless stress. Move and do what makes you happy. I'm sure everyone on this board at one point has hated what they thought was a needed job, eventually quit, and realized there is better out there.
> 
> 
> Of course this is easier said than done (especially if family and partners are involved) but I'd rather make less money, piss some people off in the short term, and have more free time to do what I love than look back one day and have regrets. Moving just two hours from home and my career pursuits have definitely ostracized me from my family and I'm missing some things but my new home makes up for it ten fold.



+1. The only constant in life is change. You can fight it or embrace it.

Many times we fight a change and then look back and wonder how we managed before we made the change. We think we are smart and have things all figured out.

We don't. Do what makes you happy; if you are just thinking about quitting a job, it's probably the best thing for you to actually do.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to the club ABC.  You are so right when you say skiing out west makes you want to ski more out west.  

Ski Magazines are riddled with stories of people who dropped big time jobs in NYC and became ski bums out west, just don't see myself ever doing it.  I could only move out there with a steady job.

We have our eyes on out west in the future, but not yet.  Denver was really booming when we dropped our son off at school in August.  Couldn't go 2 blocks without seeing "help wanted"signs a good indication of a good economy.  There's a bunch of offices around the area we go to in Utah as well.  

I've always been impressed with your trip reports and the places you are intending to go with Mountain Collective.  I think in one discussion you were talking 3 or 4 trips out there.  2 is all we can squeeze in but more power to you if you can do more.  I can see how you would be really torn.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tumbler (Nov 14, 2016)

You just have to become a weekend warrior on the East coast and take trips out West.  That is what most of us do and have fun doing it because skiing is better than not skiing.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 14, 2016)

tumbler said:


> You just have to become a weekend warrior on the East coast and take trips out West.  That is what most of us do and have fun doing it because skiing is better than not skiing.



Exactly our plan for the time being.  Max Pass is a good buy for this.  7 weekends, each at a different resorts, + 2 trips out west to Colorado and Utah, pretty pleased with the plan. (+the home bump for all other times)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## benski (Nov 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Welcome to the club ABC.  You are so right when you say skiing out west makes you want to ski more out west.
> 
> Ski Magazines are riddled with stories of people who dropped big time jobs in NYC and became ski bums out west, just don't see myself ever doing it.  I could only move out there with a steady job.
> 
> ...



Another sign is people want to move out there. I am thinking about it for after college and can name 4 people who did despite not knowing a lot of graduates.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 14, 2016)

Do you have a family there? 

If not I would get rid of that job and run like hell, that sounds like a bloody nightmare. My god is the civilian suburban life really like that? I mean you actually fight traffic and work a job like that and pay those taxes etc. to live for what?

Annual before Christmas layoffs? Jesus man, that's really like a thing? 

I'd rather be poor. How the F do you folks live like that?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2016)

One of the reasons I have not looked for a new job and I do con calls and fix problems from the slopes.  Hell, I was in today for my fluoroscopic cortisone injection on my shoulder and was on a con call right up to when I went into the X-ray room.  Too old to break a new company in.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

> to live for what?


For the Broadway shows. 

For the opera at Lincoln Center.

For the museums, not just the met but the little ones in Soho. 

No, I don't want to move west. Been there, done that. Moved back east 10 years ago and am happier on the whole. I LIKE LIVING IN THE EAST! Unfortunately, skiing in the east left a lot to be desired.

Still, I want a better balance. My job in principle allows plenty of time off. But I'm finding the reality is a little different than the policy on paper. 

Yes, I want my cake and eat it too. Doesn't everyone? ;-)

The question is HOW? It's not a black and white answer I'm looking for. It's how to finesse the most out of a corporate career while still feeding a skier's soul. 

(BTW, I'm also a cyclist, or more aptly put, a cycling addict. Cycling is far more interesting here in the east coast. Another reason I dont' want to move west)


----------



## Tin (Nov 14, 2016)

Then you need to figure what type of cake you want more.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> I've always been impressed with your trip reports and the places you are intending to go with Mountain Collective.  I think in one discussion you were talking 3 or 4 trips out there.  2 is all we can squeeze in but more power to you if you can do more.  I can see how you would be really torn.
> 
> Alex


Thank you, Alex. I'm flattered that someone actually paid attention to my trip reports beyond the "usual", beyond the steepness of the terrain and the inches of fresh snow, that is! 

Yes, I've been able to get 2 trips relatively easy: 1 around Christmas and another mid-season. Been doing that for quite many years. And by spacing out the 2nd trip and the 3rd trip (April), I've managed to do 3 trips without causing much disruption in my work schedule nor being noticed for being MIA from the office the last few years. 

But now with my boss's boss sitting in the cube next to mine, it's getting a little uncomfortable. It doesn't help he's an old fashion kind of manager who wants to SEE his people when he's there!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 14, 2016)

abc said:


> Thank you, Alex. I'm flattered that someone actually paid attention to my trip reports beyond the "usual", beyond the steepness of the terrain and the inches of fresh snow, that is!
> 
> Yes, I've been able to get 2 trips relatively easy: 1 around Christmas and another mid-season. Been doing that for quite many years. And by spacing out the 2nd trip and the 3rd trip (April), I've managed to do 3 trips without causing much disruption in my work schedule nor being noticed for being MIA from the office the last few years.
> 
> But now with my boss's boss sitting in the cube next to mine, it's getting a little uncomfortable. It doesn't help he's an old fashion kind of manager who wants to SEE his people when he's there!



1. Not only read your reports but IIRC your a pretty good photographer as well.

2.  Love your thinking.  3 trips with a spread from Christmas to April, perfect.  My current schedule wipes out Christmas but I have the back end of the season which I prefer.

3.  I live that as well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2016)

This all is a big reason I'm back in school to get my RN. 3 12's and you know 
I'll be the first one to take those weekend/overnight differentials.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 14, 2016)

snoseek said:


> This all is a big reason I'm back in school to get my RN. 3 12's and you know
> I'll be the first one to take those weekend/overnight differentials.



Just got back on three 12s and can't wait for mid week snow days. I have a set schedule as well with a Monday off every week. Took 11 years to get it but I love the long weekends every week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 14, 2016)

As a member of the working class, work always comes first. Since I have no skiing without work, kinda a no brainier. 

In 25+ years in my field - my longest running boss is 2 years. Current job not quite 4 years - on 4th boss. Since I am the only constant - as long as I plan around projects - I take my vacation when I want.  I do my job well and need my vacation for sanity and because it's a benefit due me.  My job would love me to work 50 hr weeks year round - no way - if I wanted to work that hard I'd get a better job lol. 

So if asking for vacation early is risky - don't do it. I ski 50+ days year with FT job and kids - so you can manage just fine if you need to.  But for me - work also takes precedence since I haven't found that trust fund yet lol.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Just got back on three 12s and can't wait for mid week snow days. I have a set schedule as well with a Monday off every week. Took 11 years to get it but I love the long weekends every week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Congrats midweek is so freaking awesome. Many years ago I went to culinary school to line things up for midweek skiing. Its been an awesome ride. So many sleeper pow Tuesdays!


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2016)

4aprice said:


> 1. Not only read your reports but IIRC your a pretty good photographer as well.


Thanks for the encouragement, Alex. 

The Mountain Collective Pass provides uniquely opportunity for chancing upon good photos.    

1) Many of the pass's destination have more dramatic scenery: Jackson Hole, Banff, Squaw, to name a few. 

2) Having to move around to hit neighboring resort, while exhausting, also forces some "sightseeing" time. Especially when I start driving at the end of the day which is when the light is most interesting. 

3) I used to be a lot more serious photographer. Nowadays, I often am forced to leave my photography gear home so my ski gears can fit into most airline's 1-piece luggage rule. Though in some trips, when I expect to drive through interesting scenery and have spare time, I cram my SLR+lens into my carry-on. That was the case when I went to Taos last year. It paid off when I went to hike the Great Sand Dune National Park on my way back to Denver. 

in 2017, I'll be packing my camera to Taos/Telluride/Aspen(Feb). And I'm hoping to drive from Whislter to Revelstoke and Banff. That's some country I've never seen before. I'm hoping I'll see some decent scenery.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 14, 2016)

abc said:


> For the Broadway shows.
> 
> For the opera at Lincoln Center.
> 
> ...



Good answer. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## 180 (Nov 14, 2016)

Start your own business,  work really hard and develop a staff that can run things while you are out.  But when skiing, the chairlift is perfect for email and Calls.  In fact the most perfect lift in the world is the North Ridge Triple, slow and just long enough to get a few things done. I have spent the last 10 years getting everything running smooth.  Cell phones and IPADs make it all easier.  Might as well be skiing while solving problems or getting yelled at.


----------



## boston_e (Nov 14, 2016)

Echoing essentially what most people said.  Start doing ski weekends in the east and then supplement with a trip or two out west each winter.

Candidly, I don't know anyone that takes all 4 weeks of their vacation over a 3 or 4 month window (regardless if it is over the winter or summer) and then none the rest of the year.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2016)

boston_e said:


> Echoing essentially what most people said.  Start doing ski weekends in the east and then supplement with a trip or two out west each winter.
> 
> Candidly, I don't know anyone that takes all 4 weeks of their vacation over a 3 or 4 month window (regardless if it is over the winter or summer) and then none the rest of the year.



My last day in the office this year will be December 1st due to vacation days that I have to use up before the end of the year or else lose them. I've taken about 5 days off total so far this year. I wanted to use more mid-winter this year, but the weather was just not worth me wasting them.

I work for a global company and it seems a large number of my colleagues in France take off pretty much a month straight in the August time-frame.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 15, 2016)

abc said:


> F
> No, I don't want to move west. Been there, done that. Moved back east 10 years ago and am happier on the whole. I LIKE LIVING IN THE EAST! Unfortunately, skiing in the east left a lot to be desired.



Just want to say you're probably like me in some ways.  Last year was so difficult for the eastern skier.  It left a very bitter taste in the mouth.  But lets try (keep telling this to myself) to keep an open mind and think back to 2 seasons ago when things in the northeast were pretty good.  As much as I was disappointed with last year and thankful for my time out west, a couple of good days here in the east will wipe those bad times away, change my attitude and get me pumped up for more.  There are some good signs that this year will be different (Euro is very bullish on good eastern snow through New Years).  Happy (and snowy) trails.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Vortex (Nov 15, 2016)

We did the Boyne Gold Pass Covers us Any day at our Home MTN. Sunday River.  Max Pass for a trip out West and a Canada trip.

I know many people who take little to no Summer Vacation. Construction Industry People, Landscaping, Season Beach Business.  I take 4 weeks off over 3.5 Months  and my company pushes for this.  Nice for both of us.  Many I know also take a 3 month layoff and ski the Winter.  Its possible.   

I agree with SkifanE.  Its starts with Work then you can plan everything else.  At least that Is how we do it.





boston_e said:


> Echoing essentially what most people said.  Start doing ski weekends in the east and then supplement with a trip or two out west each winter.
> 
> Candidly, I don't know anyone that takes all 4 weeks of their vacation over a 3 or 4 month window (regardless if it is over the winter or summer) and then none the rest of the year.


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

Back in the days when I only got 2 weeks annual leave, I didn't  take any summer vacation.

(I'm not that big a fan of summer vacations. I REALLY like our region in the summer. So I stay put to enjoy it. Though because I couldn't figure out the logistic of having all 4 weeks of my vacation in the winter, I now take one of the week in the summer)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 15, 2016)

Can you use vacation time to take long-weekends out west?  It certainly isn't the most efficient use of time or money, but if you can do direct flights to other airports that are close to quality skiing (SLC, Reno).  

Reading this thread makes me glad I ditched the corporate thing a long time ago!  I am free to take time off to ski when I'd like (one of the benefits of self-employment).


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for all who offer practical suggestions. It helped me to clear my mind a lot. 

When I started out saying this isn't a rant, I now realize it was a sort after all. And I'm coming around to understand what's bugging me and what I need to do.

The underlying problem, now I realized it, was I'm spoiled by my good experience of last season! Now I need to come around to reality for this season.

Last year, I joined a team of very cool people. I had a very understanding and accommodating boss and his boss was very flexible also. So I got away with skiing a lot and also got a lot of interesting stuff done at work. All in all, a very happy year in the cubical. (is anyone allowed to say that?)

Based on that, I bought the Mountain Collective and started making plans for taking bigger chunk of vacation time off. Last season, I did TWO weekend fly away trip west, which was expensive and exhausting, albeit fun and exciting. I was hoping to have a more relaxed schedule this season by taking longer trips but skip the weekend mad dash.

But with the new boss and the overall uncertainty, I'll probably have to wait and see for a while till the dust settles. And I may just have to accept that I won't get to do all the big plans I initially had in mind and make the best of what I can.


----------



## Krikaya (Nov 15, 2016)

I took a new job 2 1/2 years ago and the owner told me that everyone works spring, summer and fall straight out and takes time off in the winter. Perfect. I've always enjoyed winter sports: skiing, snowshoeing, climbing, winter camping etc. so I figured this could be the perfect job....until I actually asked for time off.  The owners demand full availability from the workers, 24/7 365 days a year but guarantee no actual hours. It's  like indentured servitude.

Bought a traveller peak pass this year so I get free midweek skiing. I dream of being a midweek-quasi-ski-bum, escaping the urban rat race. No lift lines, no obnoxious teenagers, lower prices, relaxed skiing on uncrowded slopes, groomed trails that are skiable past 10 am.

But the reality is in workaholic America, if you have interests outside of work you are suspect. Workaholics run corporations. A certain president-elect said

_"Don't take vacations. What's the point? If you're not enjoying your work, you're in the wrong job." -- Think Like A Billionaire_

I would respond, "Take lots of vacations. If you're not enjoying your life, you're the only one to blame"

Figuring out how to get your work/life balance in America is like walking in a minefield. And I'm sure no one ever said, on their deathbed, "My only regret is that I didn't work more"


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I work for a global company and it seems a large number of my colleagues in France take off pretty much a month straight in the August time-frame.



In the EU workers get a *mandatory* month off for vacation in the summer. I used to work for a distribution company that sourced much of what they sold in Europe. We always had to make sure we had plenty of stock when August rolled around because nobody was working during that time period. Run out of stock and you were out until October.


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> In the EU workers get a *mandatory* month off for vacation in the summer. I used to work for a distribution company that sourced much of what they sold in Europe. We always had to make sure we had plenty of stock when August rolled around because nobody was working during that time period. Run out of stock and you were out until October.


That's the worst for skiers! Great for summer activity though.

Way back, I worked in a small company that shuts its door between Christmas and New Year. Great for skiing if you don't mind the crowd and the high price. (I did anyway since I was only paying my own lift ticket, no kids and spouse in the equation)


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> In the EU workers get a *mandatory* month off for vacation in the summer. I used to work for a distribution company that sourced much of what they sold in Europe. We always had to make sure we had plenty of stock when August rolled around because nobody was working during that time period. Run out of stock and you were out until October.



Is it the entire EU? I swear my colleagues in Germany and Spain don't seem to take off nearly as much time in the summer as my French colleagues.


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Is it the entire EU? I swear my colleagues in Germany and Spain don't seem to take off nearly as much time in the summer as my French colleagues.



Might be more in France, but in Germany people still have basically mandated vacation as far as I understand it. Really everywhere in the world but the U.S. has vastly more generous vacation time.


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Really everywhere in the *west *but the U.S. has vastly more generous vacation time.


...


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

abc said:


> ...



Fair. I meant Australia and NZ too though.


----------



## benski (Nov 15, 2016)

Every other country takes off more than the US. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tanyamo...u-s-compares-to-other-countries/#5627fac7bd8a


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Might be more in France, but in Germany people still have basically mandated vacation as far as I understand it. Really everywhere in the world but the U.S. has vastly more generous vacation time.



I work for a company with offices across much of the world and my wife has worked for both a German and French owned company. Germans and Brits work hard but still value their annual leave a great deal. They disconnect completely and from the top down many of our colleagues have no problem taking two 2 week vacations a year. Even many of our Canadian colleagues do the same. In the US, outside of honeymoons, no one seems to do that. 

I have not worked as closely with our Spanish offices lately but they used to be pretty tough to deal with as far as vacations and a more laissez faire approach to getting things done... though on the reverse used to be very demanding of our team. Italians were somewhat similar 

France pretty much shuts down for August.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


>



I think of this commercial frequently.


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2016)

abc said:


> The tricky part is I actually like my work!
> 
> The conscious side of my brain tells me I should be able to find similarly interesting work elsewhere or at least in another industry or company. But past experience points to the opposite!
> 
> ...


It is tough when an organization is chaotic and management is hard to read.  I left a good/fun job in NH to pursue Colorado skiing.  Luckily, I moved out here with a job secured that relocated me.  However, the company I went to work for sounds similar to the description in the OP.  After about 6 months I quit without another job, being pretty confident that I could find something quickly.  Lucky for me, six weeks later,  I found a job working for a similar company as the one I left in NH and even the same title.  Even better, they have a 4 day work week. So, Friday's will be ski days for sure.  

I hope that you work does not burden your fun!  You can either live to work or work to live - I think choosing the latter is the way to go.  But I have had jobs where taking time off was OK but somehow frowned up on.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2016)

SnowRock said:


> France pretty much shuts down for August.



And now that a lot of people in the US are trying to use up our vacation days and wind things down for the year our French colleagues are all gung-ho about getting all this work done. While I'll be taking a lot of days off, I'll still be watching e-mails and jumping on my laptop here and there to deal with urgent issues. In France in August when people are on vacation you don't hear a peep out of them no matter how urgent an issue is.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 15, 2016)

abc said:


> Thanks for all who offer practical suggestions. It helped me to clear my mind a lot.
> 
> When I started out saying this isn't a rant, I now realize it was a sort after all. And I'm coming around to understand what's bugging me and what I need to do.
> 
> ...



We have an expression around the lake in the summer that "no two seasons are alike".  Its true about boating season and its true about ski season as well.  People come and people go.  the same scenarios never play out.  Each year is a new different adventure.  A couple of good days here back east and the Rockies won't seem to be so far away anymore.  Being a weekend warrior isn't such a bad thing.  I'm looking forward to it.  

Lower Hudson Valley?  I kind of assume Westchester, Rockland?  We are in the general area and its not so bad for skiing.  We either do the Friday night "Thruway Shuffle" to VT/NH or play around on the local hills (CBK, MC) with a whole assortment of winter friends we never see in the summer. (Usually don't see boating friends in the winter either)  Of course maybe one of the best things is having, 3 major airports make to the ultimate escape easy.  I always surprised when making plans, how short and quickly the season goes by.  I may get as many as 60 days in this year and still not use up my Max Pass.  You may not get to do all the big plans but I'm sure you will do well.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyway, I'm coming around...

I now realized I had already been thinking about scaling back on my 2 big trips. But I was having a hard time choose which one to sacrifice. Or rather, I know what I need to do but hated the idea.

Now that I got the problem off my chest and my head back on my shoulder so to speak. I kind of know in the back of my mind I'll keep the Canadian trip. That is, assuming the US dollar doesn't tank against Canadian post Trump. 

So I'll just have to scale back the southwest trip of the Aspen/Taos/Telluride trio. 

Last season was fantastic with my 4 trips out west. It was good while it lasted.  

And if we have a good season here in the east, it may work out just as good.


----------



## abc (Nov 15, 2016)

"You can either live to work or work to live"

There was definitely a time where the former was the case for me. And I LOVED it. (My work is mentally stimulating)

Now? Not quite so much any more. 

One side being I've had my "fun" and wanted other things besides work, however interesting that maybe. The other is really the corporate environment these days is really much worse now. Often times, my good work gone to waste.  That really suck the fun out of the cubical.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2016)

Here where I work the work used to be interesting as well and they seemed to care about their employees. Now they try to produce fun. We used to have family outings at local amusement parks now they have placed cornhole games in the cafe and have other "corny" things to do. They are also catering to the millennials. They help pay back their student loans. Why not help me pay for my kids education? They took our sick time and rolled it into our vaca time. While it seems good the only issue is people (including me) now come in sick because they don't want to waste their vaca time. Also if you schedule it all as vaca time you have no sick time so you have to save some until the end of the year and have to beg to roll it over to next year.
We used to have catered team outings (shrimp, beer, wine, etc.) now we have pizza and have to buy our own drinks. They make changes and try to make you believe they are doing it to benefit you. Flex sitting. "You can sit any where you want when you come in" So no personal items in your cubes. Have to use someone else's gross phone.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 15, 2016)

Work ? Why ?


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 15, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Here where I work the work used to be interesting as well and they seemed to care about their employees. Now they try to produce fun. We used to have family outings at local amusement parks now they have placed cornhole games in the cafe and have other "corny" things to do. They are also catering to the millennials. They help pay back their student loans. Why not help me pay for my kids education? They took our sick time and rolled it into our vaca time. While it seems good the only issue is people (including me) now come in sick because they don't want to waste their vaca time. Also if you schedule it all as vaca time you have no sick time so you have to save some until the end of the year and have to beg to roll it over to next year.
> We used to have catered team outings (shrimp, beer, wine, etc.) now we have pizza and have to buy our own drinks. They make changes and try to make you believe they are doing it to benefit you. Flex sitting. "You can sit any where you want when you come in" So no personal items in your cubes. Have to use someone else's gross phone.



I don't thinks its "Millennials" per say, its just cutting back period.  My wife used to work at a "Very large corporation" here in NNJ and they used to do all sorts of things like hire 20 buses and go to Yankee Stadium etc:  by the time she left it had all been cut out, and that was a while ago. The companies we both work for now are large and we don't see any of that kind of stuff.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2016)

abc said:


> That's the worst for skiers! Great for summer activity though.
> 
> Way back, I worked in a small company that shuts its door between Christmas and New Year. Great for skiing if you don't mind the crowd and the high price. (I did anyway since I was only paying my own lift ticket, no kids and spouse in the equation)



When I spent a lot of time dealing with Europe they also got several weeks of "non-mandatory" vacation time as well. Don't know if that is still the case.

Fact is, Americans now work way too much and spend very little time on vacation. No wonder most people are stressed to the max and unhealthy in many other ways as well.


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

My wife's boss is in Netherlands.  My wife works from home and globally manages people in recruiting.  As a result, my wife often is logged in by 6 am and it is not unusual for her to respond to something as 10 pm.  Of course she has the luxury to take breaks through out the day or even go do something else for a bit.  That being said, her boss in Europe tells her that she works to much and just talked to her about choosing days where she will commit to not checking email a hours or talking calls all hours.  She also told her that they are required by law over there to not work crazy hours as salaried exempt employees since it is considered free labor and potentially takes someone out of the work force.  4 people working an extra 10 hours per week = 1 FTE missing from the labor force.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Krikaya (Nov 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> My wife's boss is in Netherlands.  My wife works from home and globally manages people in recruiting.  As a result, my wife often is logged in by 6 am and it is not unusual for her to respond to something as 10 pm.  Of course she has the luxury to take breaks through out the day or even go do something else for a bit.  That being said, her boss in Europe tells her that she works to much and just talked to her about choosing days where she will commit to not checking email a hours or talking calls all hours.  She also told her that they are required by law over there to not work crazy hours as salaried exempt employees since it is considered free labor and potentially takes someone out of the work force.  4 people working an extra 10 hours per week = 1 FTE missing from the labor force.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Tell me the truth. Do bosses like this really exist? It sounds too good to be true. The owner of the company where I work has attended one of the most prestigious business schools on the planet, is a Millionaire many times over,  and has said to his workers during meetings,

"You mean nothing to me. I would replace every one of you with a robot if I could."

Your wife is very fortunate. Hope she takes her bosses advice.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> Tell me the truth. Do bosses like this really exist? It sounds too good to be true. The owner of the company where I work has attended one of the most prestigious business schools on the planet, is a Millionaire many times over,  and has said to his workers during meetings,
> 
> "You mean nothing to me. I would replace every one of you with a robot if I could."
> 
> Your wife is very fortunate. Hope she takes her bosses advice.


  I would walk out and flip him the bird.


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

Krikaya said:


> Tell me the truth. Do bosses like this really exist? It sounds too good to be true. The owner of the company where I work has attended one of the most prestigious business schools on the planet, is a Millionaire many times over,  and has said to his workers during meetings,
> 
> "You mean nothing to me. I would replace every one of you with a robot if I could."
> 
> Your wife is very fortunate. Hope she takes her bosses advice.


When we moved to Colorado, my wife kept her job and was able to work from home.   That alone was cool!   He boss is really good about that but she is also from Europe.  My wife was telling her that I now work 4 x 10s and have three day weekends and her boss told to take some Fridays as comp days and go skiing.


Puck it said:


> I would walk out and flip him the bird.



I pretty much just did that!  Why do people in management have to come off as assholes?  Not all do, but many fall into that category.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> Why do people in management have to come off as assholes?  Not all do, but many fall into that category.



Dave, it's like anything else in life. There are assholes of all shapes, sizes, colors, etc. Just because someone is an asshole does not mean they can't work with you or be your boss/manager. In many ways learning to deal effectively with assholes is a profitable skill.

And it makes you understand how much of that you personally can deal with. It is good to find your limits and then act accordingly.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 16, 2016)

boston_e said:


> Echoing essentially what most people said.  Start doing ski weekends in the east and then supplement with a trip or two out west each winter.
> 
> Candidly, I don't know anyone that takes all 4 weeks of their vacation over a 3 or 4 month window (regardless if it is over the winter or summer) and then none the rest of the year.


I am only allowed to take vacation from mid April till the end of July.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## da pimp (Nov 16, 2016)

We all have to remind ourselves that a boss or manager has nothing in their statement of work or goals/objectives given them by ownership/upper management that says to plan their work processes, department budgets, staffing, or productivity levels according to someone's frantic desire to ski whenever they want to as much as they want to.  Our bosses are given a task sometimes large or complicated that greatly affects the well being of their job, my job, and the customer cash flow that pays all of our bills.  Perhaps they may be assholes or not, but unless your boss is an avid skier and runs his department with extracurricular activities as a priority, he/she will always be referred to as an asshole.  BTW - I am an avid skier, and if I had a direct report who was an avid skier that person would be sitting in their cubicle so that I would be able to be out skiing.  I would be an asshole in my employee's mind, but I would be making myself happy by achieving my personal balance of work & life.   You need to get on the correct side of the fence.  Not there yet? Stop whining and get back to work.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 16, 2016)

da pimp said:


> We all have to remind ourselves that a boss or manager has nothing in their statement of work or goals/objectives given them by ownership/upper management that says to plan their work processes, department budgets, staffing, or productivity levels according to someone's frantic desire to ski whenever they want to as much as they want to.  Our bosses are given a task sometimes large or complicated that greatly affects the well being of their job, my job, and the customer cash flow that pays all of our bills.  Perhaps they may be assholes or not, but unless your boss is an avid skier and runs his department with extracurricular activities as a priority, he/she will always be referred to as an asshole.  BTW - I am an avid skier, and if I had a direct report who was an avid skier that person would be sitting in their cubicle so that I would be able to be out skiing.  I would be an asshole in my employee's mind, but I would be making myself happy by achieving my personal balance of work & life.   You need to get on the correct side of the fence.  Not there yet? Stop whining and get back to work.



Ya I could not agree more. I would not expect any superior to care at all about my skiing schedule.

Nor would I expect them to care if I flipped them the bird and walked out because they told me I'm worth nothing to them. Some folks can work for someone who would say that face to face, not me.

I was not being judgmental at all, just stating a fact.


----------



## crank (Nov 16, 2016)

A long time ago I had a corporate job.  My boss knew about my skiing obsession.  There was a short project that I was assigned to do in Taos, NM.  It kept getting delayed and delayed... I finally went into her office and said if you send me to Taos in July you might as well shoot me!  That is exactly what I said.  She made it happen in March.  I did the job, stayed the weekend , skied 2' of powder.  When I came home she told me to expense my extra days and skiing!   She was a really good boss.  

BTW, Taos kicked my ass!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am only allowed to take vacation from mid April till the end of July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



Yep I know all about having to be there for long stretches and not. I bet overall life is good for you in that period too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 17, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Yep I know all about having to be there for long stretches and not. I bet overall life is good for you in that period too.


O, I still work 5 days a week for those 3.5 months.  That's just where I'm required to take my 3 weeks.....I need a new job.


----------



## abc (Nov 17, 2016)

The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department. 

Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!

Hokkaido Japan 1st-2nd week of January. 

Bought Epic Local to supplement MCP. Will drive out to CO after Japan.

Have a place to crash in Summit county with buddy. Probably stay a month. Visit Aspen/Telluride/Taos while there, on MCP.

Onward to Park City, which I will have free lodging, as long as I keep it for less than 10 days. Epic local is blacked out on Saturdays, but I have 2 days at Alta/Bird included in MCP which should be perfect.

Banff, Revelstoke, Whistler on the MCP. Between MCP and Epic Local, I have 6 days in Whistler. Plan to ski my heart out!

Swing by Tahoe on the way back. Northstar & Heavenly on Epic Local, Squaw-pine & Kirkwood on MCP. 

Back to Summit till I'm sick of skiing (probably April)

Cataract surgery & job hunting late April. Back to the grind and the cubicle view.


----------



## dlague (Nov 17, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



Holy crap - that is living the dream!  Maybe we can catch up in Colorado!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



Don't know if I should be happy for you or not.  Sounds like you've got things under control so enjoy the ski season but job hunting is a royal pain in the you know what.  Anyways keep us informed of what you are doing, file lots of TR's and take lots of pictures, and like Dave said maybe somewhere out there we'll run in to you on the slopes.  What ever you do good luck.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Edd (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



I'm so envious! Congratulations on your plans! Japan alone is a huge score.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow...!   It sounds like you are making the most of your situation.  Good deal.  Enjoy your amazing season, and good luck with the job search when that time comes again.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Nov 18, 2016)

You need to post an in depth season long TR on here. This sounds like a rare once in a lifetime opportunity and I for one am super envious of your position!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 18, 2016)

Love your lemonade recipe!

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 18, 2016)

cornhead said:


> love your lemonade recipe!
> 
> Sent from my xt1064 using alpinezone mobile app



haha!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> Cataract surgery & job hunting late April.



Can you take 5 months off in your industry and not have it potentially impeded your job-hunting efforts?  These days it can take anybody 3 or 4 months to find a good job, and with a long layoff you'd then be looking at 8 or 9 months, and at that point some HR folks might not review your resume.  Just a thought.   Sounds like an awesome winter if that's not a concern in your industry though.


----------



## shwilly (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> _...insanely awesome plans omitted..._



Oh, man. Sorry about the layoff, but what a once in a lifetime opportunity. In April you'll be energized and ready to roll after a winter you'll remember for the rest of your life. Your fellow cubicle dwellers salute you.


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



Congratulations on the first day of the rest of your life! I excepted your answer to my last post but now I'm going to be completely honest, the freedom experienced while ski bumming is like nothing you could ever imagine living the 9 to 5 corporate gig New Jersey lifestyle. When you said that you enjoy broadway or opera or whatever it was that makes the tri state area attractive to you I thought, yeah cool, this guy is just a lot different than me and I told myself to keep my mouth shut and to not be a richard. But..........come on man! If you are young and haven't yet created debt, children etc. then go live life! New Jersey sucks man. Like really really badly.


----------



## jimk (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow.  Interesting development.  Go for it!   Here is my report on my nine week ski bum tour in 2015.  I think there are links at the bottom to each of the five installments:  http://www.epicski.com/a/2015-geezer-ski-bum-tour-epicski-1

I bounced around to Vail Resorts in CO, UT and CA, but also hit Jackson.  I'm going to be in UT in late Jan, CO in late Feb, Whistler in early Mar, and back in UT in early April.  Let me know if any questions or if paths cross.  Pace yourself this winter and definitely use this online ski forum (and others) to connect with folks to ski with.  Skiing with locals or semi-locals will add a lot to your experience.


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Love your lemonade recipe!


LOL

Well put.


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2016)

Edd said:


> I'm so envious! Congratulations on your plans! *Japan alone is a huge score.*


Japan has been on my mind for a while. Just trying to find the "right" time to do it. So that's the first thing that came to my mind! 

Ironically, having the luxury to choose my timing means my flight will only cost half of what it normally cost. The next few days I'll research on where to ski and where to stay that sort of thing.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> LOL
> 
> Well put.


Man, things are pretty crappy at my job, if I had some money saved I'd be tempted to join you on your adventures.

Have you been to Taos before?  It is a cool place. Japan will be outrageous, I'm sure. You are my hero abc, have a ball!

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



You don't sound terribly upset.

Good for you. Enjoy.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2016)

I think it should not if you are honest about what you were doing.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.



i was in similar situation a few years back, laid off in Dec.  your plan is much better than what i did.   enjoy and good luck with the job search when you get back.


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can you take 5 months off in your industry and not have it potentially impeded your job-hunting efforts?  These days it can take anybody 3 or 4 months to find a good job, and with a long layoff you'd then be looking at 8 or 9 months, and at that point some HR folks might not review your resume.  Just a thought.   Sounds like an awesome winter if that's not a concern in your industry though.


Part of the package is we're still considered "employed" as far as employment verification goes. Until the severance period runs out, that is. So I do have several months to play with. 

Same paycheck, same "job" but don't have to go to the office. How cool is that? (we do lose all the subsidized benefits such as 401K matching, life insurance etc, need to pay full premium for the insurance under Cobra)

A few months of down time is not considered an issue in our field. Besides, all those others who got laid off will all be competing in the same market. It'll be ugly for a while. 

On the positive side, I've already got several e-mail soliciting positions! The "word" had gotten out that we had a 20% work force reduction. So all our competitors are reaching out to try to snap up talents. I'm actually a little ambivalent about this new development. 

The headhunter who placed me in this position called up and asked for an updated resume. (he placed my boss and me, both of us are now laid off) I told him I will only look at GOOD positions. 

I can always find a job. It's good job that's hard to come by. On that point, I AM UPSET about the layoff. I'm going to miss my work buddies.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> Part of the package is we're still considered "employed" as far as employment verification goes. Until the severance period runs out, that is. So I do have several months to play with.
> 
> Same paycheck, same "job" but don't have to go to the office. How cool is that? (we do lose all the subsidized benefits such as 401K matching, life insurance etc, need to pay full premium for the insurance under Cobra)
> 
> ...



I like your attitude.


----------



## abc (Nov 18, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> But..........come on man! If you are young and haven't yet created debt, children etc. then go live life!


I'm not young. But I somehow missed the kiddie train. So as a consolation prize, I've got a bit extra disposable income to spare as a result. ;-)

My family comes from a culture that debt is a dirty word. So I didn't get into too much of it. We just don't buy things we don't already have cash for. Ok, I do have a mortgage, but it's a small one (small both in the size of the house and the amount of mortgage). 

All that means I can live quite cheaply, and apply my spare cash for more serious pursue such as skiing!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 18, 2016)

Obviously do whats right for you and your future but goddamn am I rooting for you to check out and chase powder all winter!!!!!


----------



## Quietman (Nov 18, 2016)

abc said:


> Part of the package is we're still considered "employed" as far as employment verification goes. Until the severance period runs out, that is. So I do have several months to play with.



I've played that one before and it worked out well, especially when like you, my boss was in the same situation and we verified for each  other. So there is no period of unemployment on my resume, but there are ways to deal with that too. I envy your skiing ambitions, hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 19, 2016)

Would it really look all that bad on a resume to have a few months missing from your employment history (and I do understand how this will not be the case for you)?  In your case, it could easily be explained in your cover letter that you took advantage of a unique opportunity, and that you were in a financial position to do so.  (I would think that being nearly debt-free, and having a substantial savings demonstrates a great deal of discipline and responsibility).


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Nov 19, 2016)

When I took about nine weeks to ski in winter 2015 between my retirement and my unretirement everyone at my new office was supportive about it even though it meant a gapped billet for a while.  I was fortunate, they actually hired me before I went away knowing what my situation was and most admired that I had the determination to take the break.  
I'm sure it depends on the job field, but I just hired a man in his mid-50s who had been unemployed for nine months.  He had taken time off to tend to a sick parent and then deal with funeral and estate matters.  It made complete sense at his age and situation.  He probably got a bump in wealth from inheritance that more than made up for salary loss.  He's been a great fit since coming onboard.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree that a gap of less than a year isn't much to worry about. Everyone wants to take a year off but is scared to do it. My wife is trying to convince me that we should do it in about 6 years or so. My response is that she's crazy.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2016)

jimk said:


> I'm sure it depends on the job field, but I just hired a man in his mid-50s who had been unemployed for nine months.  He had taken time off to tend to a sick parent and then deal with funeral and estate matters.  It made complete sense at his age and situation.  He probably got a bump in wealth from inheritance that more than made up for salary loss.  He's been a great fit since coming onboard.



Sounds like me. I lost my mom in 2012 and my dad in 2014. Before she died we spent a year and a half watching my mom decline in health in a nursing home. Then I had all of the estate issues to deal with for both of them. Still dealing with my dad's estate.

Anyway in January 2015 my boss pulled me in his office to give me a lecture about spending too much time with my parents and their affairs and not enough time breaking my ass for him. He told me to make a decision about who was "buttering my bread". 

Resigned on the spot and I have not worked since. Because it was clear that my parents are the ones who have always "buttered my bread". My life has been happier and unbelievably productive since. No intention of going back to work unless something that fits my best case scenario presents itself.


----------



## abc (Nov 19, 2016)

Edd said:


> I agree that a gap of less than a year isn't much to worry about. Everyone wants to take a year off but is scared to do it.


I don't think it has to do with the length. It's easier to look for a job when still having a job. That's why people immediately look for a new job because they can pretend they're still working during the severance period. 

(or because they have bills to pay and can't just go away skiing for 5 months)

Once that period runs out, it's "equal opportunity" whether it's a few months out or even a couple year out. You do have to come up with a plausible story to explain the gap away. Family and/or illness is the usual get away card when the gap gets over a year.  



JimG. said:


> Anyway in January 2015 my boss pulled me in his office to give me a lecture about spending too much time with my parents and their affairs and not enough time breaking my ass for him. He told me to make a decision about who was "buttering my bread".
> 
> Resigned on the spot and I have not worked since. Because it was clear that my parents are the ones who have always "buttered my bread". My life has been happier and unbelievably productive since. No intention of going back to work unless something that fits my best case scenario presents itself.


Some bosses are like that. It's hard to work for such a boss. My new (now ex) boss was like that too. But it's hard to tell whether my being laid off has to do with it since so many others were also laid off at the same time.

In case anyone noticed, I hadn't posted on this forum much the last month or so. it's partly to do with the new boss. Because he sat next to me so I couldn't just zip off a post or two in between tasks. My previous boss? He couldn't care less as long as the work is done. 

Of course it's just bad luck that he decided to take the cube next to mine. "Sometimes life gives you lemon". But as cornhead puts it, I've got a pretty damn good lemonade recipe in my hand.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 19, 2016)

Edd said:


> I agree that a gap of less than a year isn't much to worry about. Everyone wants to take a year off but is scared to do it. My wife is trying to convince me that we should do it in about 6 years or so. My response is that she's crazy.



Go for it while your young! If you don't you'll wish you had . As long as you cover your health insurance. A gap in employment can be dealt with honestly on a job application, hey bosses ski too! I litterally got a job due to someone spotting a Sugarloaf sticker on one of my company vans.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Go for it while your young! If you don't you'll wish you had . As long as you cover your health insurance. A gap in employment can be dealt with honestly on a job application, hey bosses ski too! I litterally got a job due to someone spotting a Sugarloaf sticker on one of my company vans.





abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the layoff. While I'm sure its upsetting, you definitely came up with a great plan to distract you!!  I got laid off last fall right in front of the dud winter we had lol. Unfortunately I had too many other things going on to travel anywhere but the freedom to do or not to things at my leisure was very addicting! I hope you enjoy the hell out of your winter!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## AHM (Nov 30, 2016)

abc: Have you been to Hokkaido?  If not, feel free to pm me.  I was there last year working and will be there this season from Dec 23 - Jan 17 and then to Nozowa Onsen & Myoto Kogen.  When in Hokkaido, I will be in central Hokkaido.
AHM


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2016)

abc said:


> The dilemma is gone. Got laid off, with many others in the department.
> 
> Got a reasonable package though. I'll have paycheck coming for part of the winter and no need to work! What timing? So this season is my chance of ski bumming!
> 
> ...



Look me up when you out here.  Happy to do some laps at DV, Alta, Snowbird, or even Sundance or whatever....


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Dec 1, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Look me up when you out here.  Happy to do some laps at DV, Alta, Snowbird, or even Sundance or whatever....


Thanks! Will let you know when I head out that way. Probably sometime Feb or March. 

Right now busy trying to nail down the detail of the Japan trip.


----------



## abc (Dec 6, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Have you been to Taos before?  It is a cool place. Japan will be outrageous, I'm sure. You are my hero abc, have a ball!


*Cornhead*, YOU are my hero, with all those 6 hr drive & sleeping in the car just to chase the sweetest powder!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 6, 2016)

abc said:


> *Cornhead*, YOU are my hero, with all those 6 hr drive & sleeping in the car just to chase the sweetest powder!


Ha, have a great Winter, jealous!


Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2016)

tumbler said:


> You just have to become a weekend warrior on the East coast and take trips out West.  That is what most of us do and have fun doing it because skiing is better than not skiing.



As Janice Joplin once sang(I think)...skiin' crud is just another word for nothin' left to lose...

..BUT YES abc....stay active and make something out of life while unemployed.  It's all the same, it's your life time, so as it wasn't your first choice...make it a positive time, as short or long as it may be....just stay away from the Fukushima bus tours.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 9, 2016)

bigbog said:


> As Janice Joplin once sang(I think)...skiin' crud is just another word for nothin' left to lose...
> 
> ..BUT YES abc....stay active and make something out of life while unemployed.  It's all the same, it's your life time, so as it wasn't your first choice...make it a positive time, as short or long as it may be....just stay away from the Fukushima bus tours.



This should be a separate thread! Haha , funny how lyrics take on our own interpretation. Gets worse as my hearing deteriorates


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

